# powder safety



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I have learned how to ride in the north east. You know what that means “ice ice baby”. I finally got to do glades with my friends last week, there was a nice amount of powder and it was a lot of fun; except that falling on my butt in the deep powder proved to be extremely exhausting. Especially trying to get back up when you have no point of support. 
So, do you guys have any tips to help me out? What do riders do out west to get out of exhausting situations in the deep powder? Getting stuck in powder at a resort is something, but what about getting stuck in the wilderness? :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

pack down with your board and arms
do it slowly, u loose a ton of energy


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

that's kind of scary actually. i didnt' even realize there was places that had so much powder. Maybe cause i'm from the midwest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

tallboarder25 said:


> that's kind of scary actually. i didnt' even realize there was places that had so much powder. Maybe cause i'm from the midwest.


haha come over here...atm it's powder crazy..we just got DUMPED on


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

i try to stay in the places deep in under lots of trees where there's still powder but not as much. And the places that are already carved in can be good for natural moguls and what not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

ya it can be scary, especially falling off trail, but a good solution is to wear a backpack and lay it on the snow and lift yourself off of it instead of just shoving your arm down the snow. It works really well I just tried it this weekend, boarding in cali. after we just got hit by these big storms.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Hate to bump this from the grave, but I think more noobs should read the Tree Well & Deep Snow Safety.

Last Season when I started venturing in to more powder I took a wrong turn through some trees. My board stopped and I started unclipping. After stepping of my board I was in waist deep powder, heading towards the trail. Next thing I know I'm sliding in to a tree well, I stopped my self by sticking my foot out and bracing against the tree. The hole time I'm using my board to stay "afloat" took me over 10 min to get 15ft back to the trail.

I always thought it was a funny adventure, but now I realize how bad it could of been.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

While hiking up Big Jay last year for a BC run, I got stuck in a tree well. We were switchbacking up our own path, Krishan in front, then TJ, then me and Danimal in the rear. I was pumping along the same path as they and stepped just a few inches closer to a buried man sized sapling then they. I was in up to my nose instantly and my snowshoes were caught under one of the lower branches. THAT is scary as shit even with 3 people right there to help you out....It is not hard to imagine how terrifying it would be to fall in a well head first. And this is East Coast...out west I'm sure they can get a lot worse. Definitely will invest in an Avilung if I do any more BC.


----------

